# Cleaning a puffer fish / blow toad



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I think I'm gonna have to side with the DW vid over this.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I like this one from The Buxton Bunny's site....


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

What the H%#* did he use a miniature garden rake? Da*# that was fast!


----------



## keithpad (Dec 12, 2007)

I clean mine as it it shown on the Buston Bunny site also. It is very fast and I think, safer. No knife being pulled in the direction of my hand.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha!! What a way to clean them! I spent 10 minutes on each one. Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> I like this one from The Buxton Bunny's site....


 Ain't heard "Buxton Bunny" in a while....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hop said:


> What the H%#* did he use a miniature garden rake? Da*# that was fast!


It's called a "Toad Tool"

Was sold on DW years ago, but no longer available for purchase.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

There have been similar posts on here and a bent fork was recommended for the toad tool. I tried it and it works.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Ain't heard "Buxton Bunny" in a while....


Is he even still around?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Is he even still around?


i think so. have not seen him in years though..


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hand garden cultivator tool.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I sneaked a folk out the kitchen to try this method


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

You had to sneak a fork out of the kitchen? Your wife must run a pretty tight ship.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> i think so. have not seen him in years though..


 He's another "one hit wonder"....


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Is this the infamous BB/One Hit Wonder???

http://dwaynesdesign.com/saltwater/


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mark H. said:


> Is this the infamous BB/One Hit Wonder???
> 
> http://dwaynesdesign.com/saltwater/


 Yeap,pantiehose and all...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> He's another "one hit wonder"....


LOL, indeed...


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> You had to sneak a fork out of the kitchen? Your wife must run a pretty tight ship.


Lol!


----------

